# Torrent



## Mr. Sándor (2006 Június 21)

Torrentezéssel kapcsolatos információk. 

Amúgy be szeretnék mutatkozni, Sándornak hívnak /milyen meglepő/, nem vagyok kanadai, de remélem hasznotokra leszek. Főleg számtechben vagyok otthon. Segítek amiben csak tudok.
:34:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 21)

Jó, akkor most azt is áruljátok el, hogy mi az a torrent, aminek működnie kellene és nem műxik, mert nem nyugszom meg míg meg nem tudom, hogy mi az, aminek, itt most működnie kellene és nem műkxik.


----------



## Efike (2006 Június 21)

Mr. Sándor írta:


> Lényegében az, hogy a torrent fájlban az adat szétdarabolva van, mint egy linkben. És nem kell az egész cuccost feltölteni a serverre, csak a torrent fájlt.


Semmi jelentősége nincs annak, hogy valaki chello-tag vagy sem. A link nem müxik és kész. A torrent pedig nem úgy működik - tudtommal - hanem úgy, hogy a torrent fájl tartalmazza a TE SZÁMITÓGÉPEDHEZ a linket és a letöltendő program filelistjét. A torrent file letöltése akkor lehetséges, ha a számitógéped rá van kapcsolódva a netre. Tehát a server nem tartalmaz semmiféle filet, csak a Te számitógéped. Ezért a servert jogilag nem lehet támadni, mert nem tárol semmilyen olyan anyagot, amiért biróság elé lehetne citálni az üzemeltetőt. 
Példaképpen az MS Office 2007 crackelt béta torrent file mérete 25.6 KB (26,272 bytes), mig a letöltött könyvtár 471 MB (494,133,248 bytes) és 181 filet tartalmaz.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 21)

Efike, én belenéztem ebbe linkbe, ez műxik. Csak azt nem értem, hogy miről is van itt szó, de inkább megyek is, mert én ezt soha nem is fogom megérteni... 
Bonyolult ez már nekem nagyon


----------



## Efike (2006 Június 21)

Hol csavarox Csillagrobot ? Most akartam feltölteni a memoriakártyádat néhány terrabite torrenttel :lol:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Június 21)

Te csak hagyjad az én memóriámat ezekkel a micsodákkal, mert azóta is azon gondolkodom, hogy mit is olvastam. De rá nem jövök. Olyan mintha kínaiul lenne, de bizti direkt van, hogy egy robot ezt ne érccsssse meg, na....


----------



## alya (2006 Június 21)

Ne edd magad Csillag, a szösze nyavAlya sem ért az egészből csak - azt abayt-mukkot!


----------



## Mr. Sándor (2006 Június 22)

*Majomparade's Room*

De most meg vmi xxxxxx hacker feltörte a Majomparade's szétszedte az egész oldalt, s már nem is működik. :fuck: Ezt nektek hackerek​


----------



## katamama (2006 Június 22)

Csillag írta:


> Te csak hagyjad az én memóriámat ezekkel a micsodákkal, mert azóta is azon gondolkodom, hogy mit is olvastam. De rá nem jövök. Olyan mintha kínaiul lenne, de bizti direkt van, hogy egy robot ezt ne érccsssse meg, na....


 
Csillag én megpróbálom egyszerűen elmondani!

Ha szeretnél valami anyagot megszerezni a netről,pl.egy filmet,akkor lekell tőlteni egy bizonyos programot pl.a torrent,vagy van több fajta hasonló program is.
Akkor ezen a programon keresztül kapcsolodhatsz olyan számítógépekhez,ahol a keresett anyag pl.film megvan.Ha te is, és az illető is a neten van,akkor letudod tőlteni róla pl.a filmet.
Van olyan hely,ahol megosztás kell! Ez azt jeleni,hogy csak akkor tudod a másikról a filmet letőlteni,ha te is biztosítasz letőlthető anyagot a számítógépeden.Zenét,filmet vagy bármi egyébb dolgot,ami számítógéppel kapcsolatos.
Azt írták itt le ,hogy ezeket semilyen szerver nem tárolja,mert magángépeken van,és akkor tudsz tőlteni,ha az illető is kapcsolodva van a pl.torrent programhoz. A torrenthez annyira nem értek,mert nem volt nekem sosem,de nagyjából egyformán müködnek ezek a programok.

Nekem pl. eMule program van a gépemen.Itt nem kell megosztás.Én nem is tudnák,mert kis kapacitású a gépem,ezért már 3-4 film is nagyon megterheli a gépemet. Itt is sok mindent letudok tőlteni.Bár itt talán kevesebb a forgalom,mint a torrenteken,de nekem bőven elég amit itt letudok tőlteni.Persze ezek többnyire nem egy nap alatt jönnek le.Van,hogy gyorsan,de ez attól függ,hogy hány gépen van meg amit le szeretnék tőlteni! Ha soknak van fent a gépen,akkor hamarabb lejön.
Na én teljesen laikus vagyok a számítógép terén.Remélem ebből már megérted,amíről itt beszélgettek!


----------



## Efike (2006 Június 23)

Csak annyit mondjatok még meg a Pixinek, hogy torrenttel nem lehet sört letölteni.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 23)

Hagyad mar, akinek ilyen a szamitogepe annak hiaba magyarazol


----------



## allegro (2006 Június 24)

Sziasztok!
Nem akarok a Zene topicba berondítani, ezért itt kérek segítséget. 
Lehet, hogy most _szőkenő_ leszek :shock: , de inkább kérdezek:
Ha internetes címet (pölö közvetlen a netről, vagy a "Kedvencek" - ből), zenét linkelek, amennyiben azt nálam kitörlöm, nyílván a hivatkozás itt akkor is megmarad.
Kérdésem, hogy ha a doksiba lementett zenét hozom ide és onnan törlöm azt, vagy máshova pakolom, akkor gőzöm sincs, hogy mi történik?! 
Előre is köszike!
Legközelebb, majd akkor nyavajgok, ha nem tudom ide feltenni! :grin:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 24)

Megmondom oszinten, en most egy szoke pasi vagyok, gozom sincs , hogy mirol beszelsz


----------



## Pedroh (2006 Június 24)

Asszem értem mi a gond. Belinkelni kizárólag olyan tartalmat tudsz, amely egy internetes szerveren leledzik. 

A saját gépedről már csak azért sem tudsz linkelni, mivel például a D: meghajtód Zene könyvtárának nincs internetes címe. Ha megadod hogy D:/zene/akármi.mp3, a szerver saját magán keresné, és valószínűleg nem találná

Ergo ha a saját gépedről törlöd a cuccot, az nincs hatással az internetek hivatkozásokra. Ahhoz viszont, hogy a hivatkozás működjön, a szerveren ott kell még lenni az adott anyagnak.


----------



## allegro (2006 Június 24)

Kedves Pedroh! Értem a válaszod. Azt hiszem rosszul fogalmaztam. Linkelésről beszéltem, bemásolás helyett. Magyarul, ha egy számot átmásolok a gépem valamenyik mappájába, és azt ide is be akarom tenni (mint például a fizimiskám a nevemnél), ha azt törlöm, akkor, akkor az elérési út is törlődik.
Ez azért kérdés nekem mert itthon, az általam látogatott fórumon (az internetet kivéve) csak közvetve, képtárból és FTP kapcsolatról lehet képet, diát, zenét, stb. feltenni. Direktbe nem.
Namostmár asse értem, amit kérdeztem!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Június 24)

T. allegro !

Ha az itteni feltöltő programmal másolsz fel akár zenét, akár képet, stb. a saját gépedről, akkor ha azt ott törlöd, itt megmarad. Ha link formájában rakod be, akkor van az, hogy ha az eredeti törlésre kerül, akkor it is elvész.
A Csöcsire és az Efire ne hallgass, mert azt állítják, hogy az én számítógépemnek söröshordó az alaplapja és a 'reset' gombra egy korsóval kitölt. Ez az ö tájékozatlanságukból adódik, valójában az 'F1' re ad egy dobozos sört, melynek hőfokát a numerikus billentyűzetesen tudom állítani.

üdvözlettel, pixi (sŐrgróf)


----------



## Efike (2006 Június 24)

Kedves allegro !
Először is a Pixire ne hallgass, mert olyan részeg, hogy nem tudja, hogy mit beszél. 
A másolat az az, ha valamilyen filet letöltesz a netről ( avagy a számitógéped valamelyik könyvtárából ) egy meghatározott könyvtárba. Ez a file ekkor kétszer létezik, egyrészt a neten valahol ( illetve a számitógéped valamelyik könyvtárában ) és a számitógéped meghatározott könyvtárában. Ha a meghatározott könyvtárból törlöd a filet, akkor csak az törlődik, amit törölni akartá, tehát a másolat. 
A link az hivatkozás. Azt jelenti, hogy megadja a számitógép browserének, hogy milyen internetes cimen keresse az általad kiválasztott oldalt. Tkp. ugyanaz, mintha felvennéd a Kedvencek listádra. 
Erről jut eszembe, hogy a Pixit ne vedd fel a kedvencek listádra, mert szőrösszivű és gyalázatos. :evil:


----------



## allegro (2006 Június 25)

Szépnapot!
Köszönet Fiúk, a válaszok kimerítőek voltak!





Hm..... jellemző, hogy kinek milyen a gépe. Nekem pölö ilyen


----------



## Mr. Sándor (2006 Június 25)

Szép gép.


----------



## GHM (2006 Szeptember 6)

Sziasztok, Hello Sandor!

Itt elegge uj vagyok es lenne egy elegge kezdo kerdesem, kezdo kerdes, de azert megis van olyan, aki csak pislog rajta es meg sem erti a kerdest.

Tehat:

Pl. letoltok egy olyan szoftvert a netrol, ami mondjuk 15 napig imgyenesen hasznalhato. Utana a free trial has expired jelenik meg es meg kellene venni. A kerdesem ez: hogyan tudom annyira kitorolni a gepembol ezt a programot, hogy ne ismerje fel, ha ismet le akarom tolteni es meg akarom kapni a 15 napos dijmentesseget? Azt mar kiprobaltam, hogy ha ujra installalom a gepet, akkor utana ismet le lehet tolteni a programot 15 napra ingyen, mert akkor nem ismeri fel, hogy elotte benne volt. De ugye nem lehet minden esetben csak ezert ujra installalni. Tehat a kerdesem bizonyos programok tokeletes kitorlesere vonatkozik. Hogyan lehetseges? A valaszt, ha tudod, elore is koszonom.


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 6)

GHM írta:


> Sziasztok, Hello Sandor!
> 
> Itt elegge uj vagyok es lenne egy elegge kezdo kerdesem, kezdo kerdes, de azert megis van olyan, aki csak pislog rajta es meg sem erti a kerdest.
> 
> ...



A programok nagyresze a registry-ben tarolja ezeket a bejegyzeseket. (Te is megnezheted...Start...run/futtat...beirod, hogy regedit es nyomsz egy entert) Manualisan is torolheted oket, de a legegyszerubb ha felraksz valami progit ami atveszi a "programok telepitese eltavoltasa" szerepet es ha torolsz valamit, utana ki is pucolja az utols byte-ig.

Sok ilyen program van: http://www.download.com/sort/3120-2001_4-0-1-3.html?qt=add+remove+program&ca=2001

Ez persze nagyon maceras, ha csak par program miatt csinalod. Ha nincs ra penzed, minden program torheto, de ennek a reszletezese tulmutat a forumunk lehetosegein


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Szeptember 6)

Draga tudos Goyo!
Melliket totogessem le ha ki szeretnem puceralni a gepemet 

sokat talaltam


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 6)

dulifuli írta:


> Draga tudos Goyo!
> Melliket totogessem le ha ki szeretnem puceralni a gepemet
> 
> sokat talaltam



Az altalam ajanlott link programjai, inkabb GHM eseteben hasznosak...felrak egy ilyet, ezutan telepiti a shareware programjait es az nezi, hogy a programok pontosan mit hova irnak es torlesnel mindent el is tavolit. 

Ha, mar meglevo progik maradvanyait akarod pucolni, az egy osszetettebb muvelet...a felesleges registry bejegyzesek torlese viszonylag egyszeru...ezek kozul barmelyik megteszi: http://www.download.com/sort/3120-2001_4-0-1-3.html?qt=registry+clean&ca=2001
A tobbihez mar kell egy kis szakertelem, mert a progik neha olyat is torolnek amit nem kellene...

Mondjuk nem tudom, hogy komoly volt-e a kerdesed, mert Beka ott ul a gep elott es tud szolni nekem, en meg ugy is ugrom ha rolad van szo


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Szeptember 6)

tenyleg komolyan kerdeztem, de most sipirc aludni, majd holnap megbeszeljuk! 
Az alvast meg parancsba adom 

Jo ejt szep almokat es koszonom!!


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Szeptember 6)

:shock: Ne tedd ezt vele mert nekunk szuksegunk van meg ra! Ha nem tudja kipihenni magat akkor beteg lesz, es nem hagyom, hogy te apold:evil:

Onkenteseket fogok toborozni akik megvedik toled, meg a lavoros husdaralos gyogymododtol!


----------



## zsu613 (2006 November 13)

Meg tudná valaki mondani, honnan lehet letölteni olyan programot, amivel meg lehet nyitni a torrent file-okat?


----------



## vanillad (2006 November 22)

Előfordulhat ugye hogy egyes vírusírtók és a torrentkezelő letöltő progik nem kedvelik egymást ugye?


----------



## Gazsi55 (2006 November 22)

vanillad írta:


> Előfordulhat ugye hogy egyes vírusírtók és a torrentkezelő letöltő progik nem kedvelik egymást ugye?


 
_(Újként csak úgy suttogva  Előfordulhat, hogy a letöltendő torrent vírust tartalmaz (többnyire valamilyen Trójait). Továbbá előfordulhat, hogy a tracker is kíváncsi a gépedre. Érdemes körülnézni milyen torrent-portálra megy az ember._


----------



## Gazsi55 (2006 November 22)

_Itt van néhány infó, bár nekem elég hülyén jön le az oldal (Sokat kell görgetni lefelé, mert a baloldali menü lenyomja a szöveget. Lehet, csak nálam.)_


----------



## vanillad (2006 November 23)

Gazsi55 írta:


> _(Újként csak úgy suttogva  Előfordulhat, hogy a letöltendő torrent vírust tartalmaz (többnyire valamilyen Trójait). Továbbá előfordulhat, hogy a tracker is kíváncsi a gépedre. Érdemes körülnézni milyen torrent-portálra megy az ember._


 

TE valamit nagyon félreérthettél amit korábban írtam! Én történetesen arra céloztam hogy a torrentletöltés vezérlő progi és egyes vírusírtó programok (tehát nem vírusok!!!) nem bírják egymást, ezért nem is műxik pl a letöltés. Mindössze ennyi volt az észrevételezésem, kérdésem..ugyanis nekem anno a leírt okból nem jött össze a torrentezés.


----------



## Gazsi55 (2006 November 24)

vanillad írta:


> TE valamit nagyon félreérthettél amit korábban írtam! Én történetesen arra céloztam hogy a torrentletöltés vezérlő progi és egyes vírusírtó programok (tehát nem vírusok!!!) nem bírják egymást, ezért nem is műxik pl a letöltés. Mindössze ennyi volt az észrevételezésem, kérdésem..ugyanis nekem anno a leírt okból nem jött össze a torrentezés.


 

Nem értettem félre ... talán 
Ha vírusos a letöltendő fájl, vagy rosszindulatú a tracker, akkor a vírusírtó nem engedi működni (közérthetőbben) Csak ebben az esetben nem viseli el egymást a torrent és a vírusírtó.
Valószínüleg beállítási problémák vannak, ha semmit nem tudsz vele letölteni.


----------



## geminiapa (2006 November 26)

Szilágyi Laci vagyok Erdélyböl! Nekem ehhez csak annyi hozzáfüzni valóm van,hogy lehet a nod32 egy jó virusírtó de az én személyes véleményem(saját tapasztalat,hogy )a trójai vírussal szemben a legmegfelelöbb vírusírtó az AVAST HOME EDITION nekem nagyon jól müködik de vannak bizonyos feltételei éspedig :win xp sp2(service pack2.)+ mozilla firefox(vagy OPERA).
Személy szerint én a win xp sp2-t használom mozilla firefox böngészövel persze a tüzfal bekapcsolva mindezt magyar verzióval és soha egyetlen trójai vírus nem jut át pedig kb. 1,5 éve telepítettem a rendszert.Remélem hasznát veszik az én tapasztalataimnak is!


----------



## Gazsi55 (2006 November 26)

Gazsi55 írta:


> _Itt van néhány infó, bár nekem elég hülyén jön le az oldal (Sokat kell görgetni lefelé, mert a baloldali menü lenyomja a szöveget. Lehet, csak nálam.)_



Vagy elfelejtettem beírni a linket, vagy nem tudom mi történt:


----------



## kumisi (2006 December 17)

A baj csak az hogy ha van Internet kapcsolatunk még nem váltunk Informatika
guru-vá.


----------



## mufi (2006 December 18)

A baj a torrentel az, h rengeteg fájl amit letöltöttem hibás. És ezt sajnos nem tudhatom előre. Ezzel nics gong, mikor 4-5mb ot töltök le, de pl mikor letöltöttem a Casino Rozale-t és kiirta h vmi hiánzzik,majd megőrültem...4,7bg és aztán törölhettem ki...


----------



## lacib (2007 Január 2)

sziasztok. látom hogy az utolsó hsz dátuma elég régi de ha esetleg valakinek szüksége van segitségre javaslom hogy itt nézzen körül http://utorrent.hu/
ezt a klienst minden trackeren elfogadják (általában) nekem is ez van és szerintem elég jó


----------



## oscarr (2007 Január 2)

mufi írta:


> A baj a torrentel az, h rengeteg fájl amit letöltöttem hibás. És ezt sajnos nem tudhatom előre. Ezzel nics gong, mikor 4-5mb ot töltök le, de pl mikor letöltöttem a Casino Royale-t és kiirta h vmi hiánzzik,majd megőrültem...4,7bg és aztán törölhettem ki...


 
hello,netorold ki.nyomjal egy STOPpot,majd "kézi Hash ellenorzest"es ha hianyos,vagy hibat ir ki valamelyik resznel,akkor indicsd el ujra,es magatol potolja a hianyos reszt a torrentbol,vagy szedd le meg 1szer de csak azt a resz a torentnak ami hibas.utanna kibontas utan futnia kell a filmnek.
sok szerencset.

ha igy sem indul ell,irj s ha tudok segitek.


----------



## Laca_Sniper (2007 Január 3)

Az utorrent tényleg jó, én is ezt használom...


----------



## szeveryn (2007 Február 15)

Most ez müxik vagy nem müxik?


----------



## Ace88 (2007 Február 24)

Sziasztok! KEresem a Szabadság, Szerelem torrentjét...Nem tudtok véletlenül egyet?


----------



## Ace88 (2007 Február 24)

Sziasztok! KEresem a Szabadság, Szerelem torrentjét...Nem tudtok véletlenül egyet?


----------



## csome (2007 Március 7)

Hú, azt hiszem Rád nagy szükségem lesz. Torrentes oldalkon kell regisztrálni, és hogyan működik az? IE 7-el tudok letölteni? Örülnék ha válaszolnál, köcike.


----------



## csome (2007 Március 14)

katamama írta:


> Csillag én megpróbálom egyszerűen elmondani!
> 
> Ha szeretnél valami anyagot megszerezni a netről,pl.egy filmet,akkor lekell tőlteni egy bizonyos programot pl.a torrent,vagy van több fajta hasonló program is.
> Akkor ezen a programon keresztül kapcsolodhatsz olyan számítógépekhez,ahol a keresett anyag pl.film megvan.Ha te is, és az illető is a neten van,akkor letudod tőlteni róla pl.a filmet.
> ...


 
Szia!
Felkeltetted az érdeklődésem az eMule programmal. Nem tudod, ez elérhető magyar nyelven? 
Köszike:csome


----------



## bolcsasz (2007 Április 4)

Valaki meg tudja adni a "Tertechnologia" cimu konyv torrentjet...hol talalom meg?


----------



## F69 (2007 Április 8)

Király a fórum.


----------



## devcsa (2007 Április 15)

A CINEMASTORE nagyon jó filmes torrent oldal csak az a baj , hogy nincs meghívó, többször kell próbálkozni sokszor vannak kiszórások és akkor lehet reggelni.


----------



## PapaBoss (2007 Április 19)

Sokan csalnak mostanában.
A lényege, hogy teljes egészében a p2p működését, és annak hibáit kihasználva tetszőleges fake adatokat küld a program a tracker felé. 
Ezzel meg nem történt D, illetve Uploadot számolva el.

Szerk.: A peer listában megjelennek seederként, de mégsem kapsz tőlük egy bájt adatot sem.
Továbbá irreális adatok követik munkásságukat


----------



## PapaBoss (2007 Július 15)

Aki pedig az arányon akar feljebb tolni, annak javaslok néhány hétre/hónapra egy seed szerverre befizetni. 
Onnan igazi sebességgel, aktív nettel tud dolgozni, és utána elég sokáig nem kell foglalkozni a feltöltéssel.

Akit érdekel, és nem tudja miként/hol kezdjen hozzá, nyugodtan keressen fel.


----------



## grindcore (2007 Szeptember 11)

Üdv Nektek! Pretorians-hoz nincs valakinek meghívója esetleg?


----------



## Nimrod 1956 (2007 Szeptember 19)

Halló! 
Új vagyok itt akit érdekel a téma!A Pretoriansra nincs jelenleg meghivó!Majd lesz! Viszont az Independence-re van! Ez már a Bithumen után a második legnagyobb ! 35000 taggal!Ha nem tudsz bejutni ide van meghivóm!Utorrent szerintem a legjobb egyszerü a használata és kevés helyet foglal!


----------



## Hakima (2007 Szeptember 22)

Majomparádé régota és uttorentel.


----------



## petramatta (2007 Szeptember 23)

Sziasztok!

Valaki tudna nekem küldeni meghívót a majomparádéra vagy a bithumenre vagy independencere.
Előre is köszi.


----------



## akakukk (2007 Szeptember 26)

geminiapa írta:


> Szilágyi Laci vagyok Erdélyböl! Nekem ehhez csak annyi hozzáfüzni valóm van,hogy lehet a nod32 egy jó virusírtó de az én személyes véleményem(saját tapasztalat,hogy )a trójai vírussal szemben a legmegfelelöbb vírusírtó az AVAST HOME EDITION nekem nagyon jól müködik de vannak bizonyos feltételei éspedig :win xp sp2(service pack2.)+ mozilla firefox(vagy OPERA).
> Személy szerint én a win xp sp2-t használom mozilla firefox böngészövel persze a tüzfal bekapcsolva mindezt magyar verzióval és soha egyetlen trójai vírus nem jut át pedig kb. 1,5 éve telepítettem a rendszert.Remélem hasznát veszik az én tapasztalataimnak is!


A nod és avast tökéletesen megfér egymás mellett,együtt futtathatók.


----------



## huncyrus (2007 November 14)

jelenleg a magyar torrentek kicsit pihiznek a helyi rendőrök erőlködései végett... de kb hétvégén már újra lehet mindenhova regizni meg minden. 
bár most vannak feljövöben levő kisebb torrent siteok is ... (pl bitbarat... )


----------



## matel (2007 December 19)

Köszi a tippet én is regeltem! Igéretesnek tünik.


----------



## Led86 (2007 December 25)

Nektek új torrent oldalakról nincsen tudomásotok?
Vagy ahova nyitott most a regisztráció?


----------



## angyalkám (2007 December 26)

Kedves Torrent! Hogyan lehet a képeimet nagy méretben feltenni ! Ha megirod akkor megköszönöm, de egyszerüen mert nem vagyok egy számitógépes gurú!! Köszi


----------



## kros (2007 December 26)

Engem azért dobtak ki egyről, mert még a nyáron, nyaralás alatt - ami úgy 10 nap lehetett -, nem néztem be hozzájuk...


----------



## Puszedliufo (2008 Május 10)

Én már hónapok óta nem használom a torrentet...olyan oldalt találtunk, ahol több ezer film van, naponta 20-30 új...és nem kell seedre várni, nem kell sorbanállni. Egy film kb. fél óra alatt lent van.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Május 10)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Én már hónapok óta nem használom a torrentet...olyan oldalt találtunk, ahol több ezer film van, naponta 20-30 új...és nem kell seedre várni, nem kell sorbanállni. Egy film kb. fél óra alatt lent van.


Csókolom a kiskezedet, most cukkolni tetszel, vagy informálsz? kiss


----------



## csoki_ (2008 Május 22)

Ez engem is érdekelne!!!!


----------



## stee (2008 Május 22)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Én már hónapok óta nem használom a torrentet...olyan oldalt találtunk, ahol több ezer film van, naponta 20-30 új...és nem kell seedre várni, nem kell sorbanállni. Egy film kb. fél óra alatt lent van.


lehetne többet megtudni erről?kiss


----------



## SOLI77 (2008 Május 24)

Lassú a gépem. Már nagyon unom,hogy 40perc egy szám feltöltése.A WMP9 nem játsza le a zenéket amit letöltök.Mit ajálotok?


----------



## vitezlaszlo (2008 Május 28)

Szia Puszedli,
Melyik is ez az oldal pontosan?


----------



## Reactor (2008 Május 29)

Speciel egyáltalán nem szeretem a torrenteket, a warez és a fájlcserélők sokkal jobbak. 

Egyrészt gyorsabbak...
Másrészt általában azt kapod, ami a fájlnak a neve...
Harmadrészt torrenten rengeteg a szerencsétlen lelkibeteg hülye, akik azzal szórakoznak hogy a náluk lévő részletet szándékosan elcseszik ,és vigyorogva dörzsölgetik kukitúrós kis kezeiket, mikor valaki letölti azt a hibás részletet.
Az egészben az a finom, hogy ilyen gyakran előfordul, és ha csak egy kis részlet is hiányzik pl. egy játék telepítőjéből, a gép nem lesz hajlandó lefuttatni. Tehát kezdheted az egészet előlről...

Inkább akkor már Rapidshare.


----------



## EUHun (2008 Június 2)

Jó azért a torrent, de csak a zártak. Azt meg sokan azért nem szeretik, mert vissza is kell tölteni.


----------



## bolondpoli (2008 Június 12)

SOLI77 írta:


> Lassú a gépem. Már nagyon unom,hogy 40perc egy szám feltöltése.A WMP9 nem játsza le a zenéket amit letöltök.Mit ajálotok?



http://www.canadahun.com/forum/t10997-winamp-cm-formzs.html


----------



## gyarmati19 (2008 Július 10)

Külföldi trackerekben mennyire vagytok otthon?
A megszűnt Oink helyett mit használtok?


----------



## tuci74 (2008 Augusztus 5)

viszont van ami meghívásos


----------



## fakaresz (2008 Augusztus 5)

Sziasztok!

A torrent-nek sok előnye van, de a keresés sokkalta nehezebb, mint pl. a DC esetén.
(Szerintem)


----------



## bugimen (2008 Augusztus 5)

Sziasztok!

Egy torrent kereső:
www.demonoid.com

Igaz, hogy azonosító kell a használatához, de ennek hiányában is lehet keresni az oldalon és hetente 3 torrentet letölteni. Elvileg minden hónap elején megnyitják a regisztrációt, de nekem még nem volt szerencsém ilyesmihez.


----------



## Smicii (2008 Szeptember 20)

Sikerült végigolvasnom a topicot. (Ami ugye azért teljesítmény, mert a lapozás, mint olyan nem igazán működik.)
Segítőkészen próbáltak itt segítséget adni, de attól, hogy használják, még nem biztos, hogy értik is.
Először szögezzük le, hogy a torrent tulajdonképpen egy adatátviteli technológia. Felhasználási területtől függ, hogy miként ítéljük meg, legális, illegális, támogatandó, üldözendő.
A lényege, hogy az adatátviteli sebesség a résztvevők számának növekedésével nem csökken, mint pl. az ftp-nél, szerverről való letöltésnél, hanem ellenkezőleg nő. Népszerű anyagnál, ami egyszerre sokaknak kell, akkora sebességgel lehet letölteni, mint ami a csövön kifér, a sebesség korlátja a saját letöltési sebességed.
Ha viszont az érdeklődés megcsappan, a sebesség is értelemszerűen leesik. Ezen a trackerek belső szabályzatával lehet segíteni, vannak rá jól működő példák.
Ezt a sebességnövekedést úgy érik el, hogy ha már letöltöttél egy "darabkát" teljesen az anyagból, azt már más is töltheti tőled, miközben Te még nem vagy kész. Ezt próbálták megvalósítani már a DC-nél is (többszálas letöltésnek hívják ott), azonban normális ellenőrzés nélkül, aminek eredménye az itt már említett nem indítható telepítők, akadozó filmek, széteső képpel. Ez azonban nem a torrent sajátja.
Torrentnél csak akkor van hiba, vírus stb. ha az eredeti első feltöltő is hibásat töltött fel.
Hogyan működik? A feltöltő, tehát aki először útjára indítja az adatot, a torrent kliensével elkészíti a megosztani szánt anyag torrent fájlját.
Mi is ez a .torrent kiterjesztésű fájl?
Adatokat tartalmaz a megosztott anyag fájlneveiről, könyvtárstruktúrájáról, a tracker címéről és néhány itt nem részletezendő adatről és a lényeg, a feltöltendő anyag meghatározott méretű darabkáinak ellenőrző számairól.
Ezt a torrent fájlt teszik fel a nyilvános szerverre, ellátva emberileg emészthető szövegkörnyezettel. (Kategória, cím egyéb adatok).
A szerveren tehát nincs semmilyen illegális adat.
Ha valaki szeretné megszerezni az ott kinézett filmet, akármit, akkor letölti a szerverről a torrent fájlt (nem a filmet, akármit), és megnyitja azt a saját kliensével.
Ezekután a kliense feljelentkezik a fájlban található címen a trackerre (ami általában másik szerver, nem az oldal webszervere), és a tracker az, ami összeköti azokat a felhasználókat, akik ugyanazt töltenék. (Nem a trackeren keresztül folyik az adatátvitel, ő a telefonközpontos, aki összehozza a konferenciabeszélgetést, majd kilép.)
A letöltött adat biztonságát az védi, hogy nem az átvitel végén van egy ellenőrző összeg (hash a DC-nél) az egészről, hanem minden egyes szeletnek külö-külön.
Egy szelet letöltése után, ha ez nem egyezik, a kliens eldobja azt, és újrakéri.
Az optimális sebesség 1200-1500 darabbal jön ki, 32kB -től 4 MB-ig választható a méret.
Remélem, valamelyest érthető, ha homályos kérdezzetek, hol tisztítsam.


----------



## Linux02 (2008 November 27)

*Smicii:* teljesen érthető a magyarázatod, csak egy apróság a p2p azaz fájl csere-bere létre jöhet otthoni kapcsolat révén is tracker nélkül, azaz a saját kliensed az elsődleges megosztó ha azon készíted a torrent fájlt és a kliensedet átkapcsolod trackernek, nincs szükség torrentoldalra.
Az elsődleges célja a torrentezésnek ez volt, egymás közti biztonságos adatátvitel míg később sorra jöttek létre a különböző szebbnél szebb torrent közösségi oldalak, ahol a központi adott oldal címre létesített trackerek lettek a szétosztók, kihasználva eme hatalmas lehetőséget! 

*Mindaleth*: Ha meg engedsz egy kis korrekciót. A* freeleech *szabad letöltés eddig stimm, de korántsem jelenti a visszatöltés elengedését, mindössze a központi tracker nem számolja a letöltési mennyiségedet csak a feltöltésed, ezzel lehet az oldalakon javítanod az arányodon, ez az akció arra szolgál, nem a visszatöltés elengedésére. Ha mindenki kiszállna freeleech esetén a letöltésből a következőknek nem lenne kitől tölteniük sajnos. Jelenleg is vannak oldalak ahol hónapok óta freeleech van és minden tökéletesen működik, nem rokkan bele az oldal mert becsületesen seedelnek a tagok


----------



## Smicii (2008 November 27)

Linux02 írta:


> p2p azaz fájl csere-bere létre jöhet otthoni kapcsolat révén is tracker nélkül, azaz a saját kliensed az elsődleges megosztó ha azon készíted a torrent fájlt és a kliensedet átkapcsolod trackernek, nincs szükség torrentoldalra.


 
Ez természetesen nem igaz.


----------



## Linux02 (2008 November 27)

Smicii írta:


> Ez természetesen nem igaz.



A puding próbája az evés  nem szeretnélek győzködni sem téged, sem mást, ez az oldal nem erről szól.
Rövid tényeket közlök veled, ha elfogadod jó ha nem akkor is jó, se több se kevesebb nem lesz tőle senki, de ne menj el mellette gondolkodás nélkül ridegen így rávágva "Ez természetesen nem igaz" jelzővel.
Ha használtál utorrent klienst, nyisd meg a Beállításokat és az opciókba keresd meg a "bt.enaple_tracker" opciót és a "false" alapállást kapcsold át "True" -ra.
Ezzel mint ahogy láthatod is azt éred el, hogy a kliensed tracker módban fog futni.
Mikor torrentet készítesz valamiről (biztos túl vagy rajt) a Tracker címnek álltalános ismeretek szerint vagy mondhatnám a közismeret szerint annak az oldalnak a címét adod ahova szeretnéd feltölteni (megosztani) ez minden oldalé más és más.
A te esetedben ezt írod be, hxxp://111.111.1.111:11111/announce.
Remélem a behejettesítés nem okoz gondot, x=t 1-sek az első sor az IP-d a :-után pedig a kliensed port száma amit használ, ezt szintén a beállításokban tudod megnézni.
A kész torrent fájlocskával már csak az a dolgod, hogy szétküldöd pl. annak a 10 emberkének email-ben akivel szeretnéd megosztani és máris tölthetik a megszokott módon, közösségi oldal és oldal tracker nélkül. 
Itt ugyan úgy összeadódnak a sebességek a letöltés folyamán, (ez a torrent lényege) csak az induláskor függ kis ideig a te otthoni feltöltési sebességeden a dolog.
Még meg kell jegyeznem, mielött rákérdezel, hogy természetesen mind ez addig müködik míg ki nem kapcsolod a Modemed vagy a routered, a lényeg hogy az IP-d változattlan maradjon, ha dinamikus IP-d lenne.(ezért vannak az oldal trackerek, non-stop futnak fix IP-vel)
Egyszóval, próbáld ki bátran és ne utasíts el mindent gondolkodás nélkül.
A közösségi oldalak végül is a sok sok torrent fájlocska tárolására jöttek létre amik ugye pár kbyt-ok, közvetlen adatokat nem tárolnak több TB méretben, mint más fizetős szerverek. Lényegük a közösség és mint egy kis videó téka válogathassanak kedvükre a megosztott adatok között a felhasználók.
Erről szól a torrentezés, röviden és nagyon tömören. 

Linux02


----------



## ttibor (2008 December 10)

Sok jó info van...


----------



## Smicii (2008 December 11)

Linux02 írta:


> A puding próbája az evés  nem szeretnélek győzködni sem téged, sem mást, ez az oldal nem erről szól.


 
Mivel én ezt nem nevezném trackernek, így fenntartom az állításomat.
De javaslom, az ismert lehetőségek mellett nyogodtan használd így, csak ne akard elhitetni, ha bicskával is ki lehet vágni egy fát, akkor fát vágni bicskával kell.
További jó elméleti olvasgatást...


----------



## Linux02 (2008 December 11)

Smicii írta:


> Mivel én ezt nem nevezném trackernek, így fenntartom az állításomat.



Mivel ezt a házi megosztást én sem neveztem trackernek, ezért nem értem milyen csomót keresel a kákán!!!

A torrentezés a saját fájljaid megosztására készült, még mikor torrent oldalak nem is léteztek, ezért is alkalmas a kliens a már előzőekben említett kapcsolat létrehozására másokkal, ahol is te vagy a megosztó és akiknek elküldöd az álltalad készített torrentfájlocskát ők úgy ahogy azt most egy torrent oldalról letöltik azonos módon tölthetik tetőled. Ez a te saját torrented oldaltól minden trackertől függetlenül, csak TE, és az ismerőseid akikkel megosztod, nem egy nagy több ezres kapcsolatról beszéltem.
Hajdanán, hogy ne emailban keljen küldözgetni nagy terjedelmü fájlokat, ismerőseidnek (mivel akkor még az email tárhelyek is csak MB-ban számoltattak nem GB-ban mint manapság) a torrent kliens ezért készült és nagyon jól bevált alkalmazás lett, ami napjainkra odáig nőtte ki magát, hogy sorra jönnek létre különböző torrent oldalak.

Ha mindent ilyen felületesen olvasol, nem csoda hogy értelmetlen hozzászólással reagálsz, amint az kiderült egyedül csak te nem érted


----------



## So3.14 (2008 December 13)

Linux02:

Tök jó, hogy megtaláltam amit írtál, rég keresek/keresünk vmi megoldást arra, hogy lehetne megosztani barátaimmal/volt oszttáraskkal a képinket/videóinkat (sajna a legegyszerűbb, USB-kulcsos megoldás nem jön be, tekintve, hogy többen is, pl én, itt-ott külföldön, vidéken, mindenfele élünk...). És tekintve, hogy személyes dolgokról lenne szó, nyílt trekkerre nem szívesen tenném ki.

Ki is próbáltam (volna) ezt a kliens-mint-trekker megoldást, de sajna nem megy.
Gondolom ehhez aktívnak kell lenni (a PortForward lap szerint nyitott a port), amit sehogy se tudok elérni. Rúter mögül netezek, elvileg a rúteren be van kapcsolva a NAS, a PortForward beállítások megvannak, úgy ahogy elvileg kell, de nem megy. Már próbáltam a rúter tűzfalát lekapcsolni, semmi változás, csak annyi, hogy az uTorrentben az a kis sárga háromszög zöldre vált, de a port zárva marad.
Gondolom IP-nek a rúter IP-jét kell megadni, nem a gépét.

Valami ötlet/tanács?

Esetleg valami más módszer, ami hasonló tulajdonságokkal bír (több szál, ha megszakad folytatja, több felhaszálótól szed egy fájlt, nem csak egytől, mint pl a soulseek...)

Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Smicii (2008 December 13)

Számolatlanul vannak ingyenes tárolószerverek a neten e célra. De levelezőtársunk biztos segít bicskát élezni a favágáshoz.


----------



## Linux02 (2008 December 14)

So3.14 írta:


> Linux02:
> 
> Tök jó, hogy megtaláltam amit írtál, rég keresek/keresünk vmi megoldást arra, hogy lehetne megosztani barátaimmal/volt oszttáraskkal a képinket/videóinkat (sajna a legegyszerűbb, USB-kulcsos megoldás nem jön be, tekintve, hogy többen is, pl én, itt-ott külföldön, vidéken, mindenfele élünk...). És tekintve, hogy személyes dolgokról lenne szó, nyílt trekkerre nem szívesen tenném ki.
> 
> ...



Természetesen a kifelé látszó IP-d kell ahhoz hogy megtaláljanak, ha minden beállításod aktív ahogy írtad mennie kell, az aktívitásod ellenőrizheted egy hivatalos torrent oldalon is. Esetleg állíts be másik port számot az utorrentedbe és azt add meg a trackker készítésénél.
Átmenetileg kiléphetsz próba képp a router mögül is, csak a modemed legyen a gépedbe dugva, és persze akkor az igazi IP-det használd és az utorrent aktuális port számát.
Garancia természetesen semmire nincs, itt most nem mondanék hasonló álltalános szöveget mint hogy "nálam müködik" külföldre meg a net hálózati szabályok a mérvadók, tehát nem biztos a sebesség határon kívülre.

*Smici *ötlete sem elvetendő ha semmi képp nem sikerül kapcsolatot teremtenetek, tudom figyelmedbe ajánlani ezt a nagyszerüen kezelhető fájlmegosztó oldalt amit külföldi barátaid is teljes sebességgel érnek el. A regisztráció után 2GB tárhelyet kapsz, és 500MB-os fájl csomagokat tölthetsz fel amiről csak egy letöltő linket kell küldened ismerőseidnek.

Az oldalt * itt*  találod.
Ez teljesen biztonságos, de akár jelszavas védelmet is használhatsz fájljaidnak amit csak ismerőseiddel osztasz meg.

Viszont ha Gmail-os email fiókod is van, abban 3GB hellyel rendelkezhetsz és a feltöltés a lehető leg egyszerübb, mindössze a Mozilla böngésződhöz ha azt használsz egy kiegészítőre van szükség a neve Gspace, amit  *itt*  találsz, leírást róla és pontos használatot pedig  *itt * olvashatsz.

Remélem valamelyik megoldás elnyeri tetszésed, és örömötök lelitek használatában.

*Smici!!*



> Számolatlanul vannak ingyenes tárolószerverek a neten e célra. De levelezőtársunk biztos segít bicskát élezni a favágáshoz.


A gúnyos megjegyzésed helyett, inkább ajánlóttál volna legalább *1 *megoldást olvasó társadnak, sajnos ez is csak téged minősít.


----------



## Smicii (2008 December 14)

Linux02 írta:


> A gúnyos megjegyzésed helyett, inkább ajánlóttál volna legalább *1 *megoldást olvasó társadnak, sajnos ez is csak téged minősít.


 
Pedig olcsón megúsztad. Görcsös ragaszkodásod egy rossz megoldáshoz kit minősít?
A jó megoldás mindig egyszerű. Ez az volt? 
Ő rácuppant a Te javaslatodra, segíts neki hát. Kínlódja végig akkor.
Egyébként aki segítségre szorul, szoktam neki segíteni. Elméleti és álkérdésekre viszont más a reakció.
Mostmár főzd meg Te a levest.


----------



## Linux02 (2008 December 14)

Smicii írta:


> Pedig olcsón megúsztad. Görcsös ragaszkodásod egy rossz megoldáshoz kit minősít?
> A jó megoldás mindig egyszerű. Ez az volt?
> Ő rácuppant a Te javaslatodra, segíts neki hát. Kínlódja végig akkor.
> Egyébként aki segítségre szorul, szoktam neki segíteni. Elméleti és álkérdésekre viszont más a reakció.
> Mostmár főzd meg Te a levest.



Bocsánat, ha a hivatalos bizonyítékkal elkéstem volna, ugyanis ez nem csalás nem ámítás, mielőtt még hazugnak neveznél,  *itt*  elolvashatod, nem kell nekem hinnie senkinek, nem is az a célom.
De mivel az első követ TE vetetted rám mondván " Ez természetesen nem igaz" ezt próbáltam konyhaibb nyelven elbeszélni.
Az írásaid alapján kiderült, hogy nem idegen számodra a torrentezés és az elmélete sem, ezért bátorkodtam egy saját belső privát lehetőséget is felvázolni ami lehetséges, de mivel tudnod kell hogy minden hálózat okozhat meglepetést és routeren keresztül nem egyszerű aktívnak lenni, ezért az egyszerünek vélt torrentezésben is akadnak problémák, sokban függ a routertől hiába van spécin konfigolva.

Itt Magyarországon müködik, ezt igazolom, semmiféle beállítás nem szükséges hozzá a leírtakon kívül, én is egy SMC 7004 VBR routeren keresztül vagyok hálozaton.
A leírásban pontos magyarázatot talál akit érdekel, de garancia mint olyan, nem létezik, egy próbát azonban mindenkinek megér, ezzel semmit nem veszít. 

Ki kell egészítenem még annyival ezt a lehetőséget, hogy belső hálózaton is működik, azaz router mögött ha két gép van mint esetemben, a torrent fájl elkészítésével a másik gépen letöltve ezt a torrentet én 7.8MB/s-os másolási sebességet értem el, miközben a net feltöltésem mindössze 64KB/s, de ez ugyebár független a hálozattól, mivel a router biztosítja a gépek közti kapcsolatot, a net hálozat sebessége csak a kifelé közlekedő feltöltésekre igaz.


----------



## Smicii (2008 December 16)

Rövid életű leszel itt!


----------



## Buwi (2008 December 16)

:?::?:Segítsen valaki, végre megkérdezhetem: Mi az a torrent? Én használtam korábban UseNext-et, ez is olyan? Valaki azt mondta, hogy olyasmi, de azt hiszem soha sem fogom megérteni... Esetleg, ha valaki tud segítneni. Persze nem dől össze a világ, ha nem, eddig is megvoltam nélküle, de azért furdal a kiváncsiság...


----------



## Buwi (2008 December 16)

Ez nem "álkérdés" csak nem értem tényleg... amiket hallottam eddig a torrentről: p 2 p, mindent letölthetsz, minden fent van.... na ok. letöltöttem 3 torrent programot, de hogyan tovább? nem ír ki semmit, nem tudok keresni.... szóval nem értem...


----------



## anagy3 (2009 Január 4)

*program*

segitseg kelllene nekem es ha tudtok segiteni kuldjetek mailt nekem ra.Kellene nekem egy program a neve flexispy nagyon nagy szuksegem lenne rea

Elore is koszonom


----------



## eszement (2009 Március 25)

Az usenext fizetős és nem torrent.Az egy szerveren vagy többön tárolja a dolgokat, míg a torrent ingyenes és a hivatkozásokat szeded le amiben benne vannak az infók(elérési út, fájlnév, méret..stb).
Az olyan programok mint az usenext gombamódra szaporodnak pedig sima egyszerű kliensoldali megoldások főképp ftp és http protokolokkal.A lényeges különbbség, hogy az ilyen programoknál neked nincs más dolgod mint fizetni és tölteni.A torrentnél viszont benne vagy a "körforgásban" ha töltesz, minimum illik visszatölteni, de sok helyen ez kötelező is, hogy bennt maradj az adott közösségben.Viszont ez hihetetlen mértékű adatforgalmakat tud generálni, aminek a nagyrésze nem hasznos, mert nem a te igényeidre megy el, hanem, hogy másokat kiszolgálj. Mindenki azt választja ami neki a legkényelmesebb.


----------



## CYril (2009 Március 28)

Részemről én is az utorrentre szavaznék mert elég stabil és nem eszi a sávszélességet(1.8.1 egyenlőre ez a legmegbízhatóbb)


----------



## raistlinmajere (2009 Április 9)

Sziasztok.

Én Azureust használok, szerintem nagyon jól konfigurálható. A megbízhatóságára sem panaszkodhatok, szerintem egész stabil. Csakhát... A memória-étvágya egy picit nagyobb, mint az utorrenté


----------



## maciboci (2009 Április 17)

Sziasztok! Én is utorrentet használok és teljesen meg vagyok vele elégedve, eddi nem volt semmi gond.


----------



## Hunter20 (2009 Április 24)

Szintén utorrentet használok, de van vele egy kis problémám: Ha tegyük fel az adattárolásra használt partícióra akarok valamit letölteni akkor random megszakad a letöltés (kék nyíl átvált piros x-re), de ha a windowsos meghajtóra töltöm akkor nem szakad meg. Kérdés vajon ez mért van, nagyon idegesítő, ha pl. egy nagyobb pakkot szedek és fontos lenne, hogy még éjjel lejöjjön, de reggel azzal kell szembesülnöm, h lefekvés után pár percel leáll a letöltés


----------



## berem (2009 Április 27)

sziasztok
en magam is az utorrentet hasznalom a megbizhatosaga miatt. eddig nem tudtam, hogy mire jo egyaltalan az usenext, de most hogy elmondtatok tudom. koszonettel
berem


----------



## atti1848 (2009 Május 20)

ego100% írta:


> szasztok! vki nem tudná elmagyarázni,hogy hogy kell a torrenten visszatölteni?! lehet h sík hülye vagyok,de kéne a segítség




Szia ego100%!

Először is ugy működik a torrentezés,hogy le kell töltened a torrent fájlt,majd megnyitod a torrent klienseddel!Amint elkezded tölteni a kliensed automatikusan tölti visszafelé amennyiben még rajtad kívűl szedi valaki lefelé!ha nemtölti visszafele akkor több mint valószínű,h. senki sem szedi tőlled a dolgot amit letöltöttél!De még ami figyelembe kell venned, a seed-elési időt!


----------



## zone23 (2009 Május 22)

Hunter20 írta:


> Szintén utorrentet használok, de van vele egy kis problémám: Ha tegyük fel az adattárolásra használt partícióra akarok valamit letölteni akkor random megszakad a letöltés (kék nyíl átvált piros x-re), de ha a windowsos meghajtóra töltöm akkor nem szakad meg. Kérdés vajon ez mért van, nagyon idegesítő, ha pl. egy nagyobb pakkot szedek és fontos lenne, hogy még éjjel lejöjjön, de reggel azzal kell szembesülnöm, h lefekvés után pár percel leáll a letöltés


 

Szia Hunter20,a te problemadra egszeru a megoldas,options preferences directories es ott megadod a letoltesi hely celpontjat..sok sikert


----------



## .:Skagen:. (2009 Október 19)

mindenkinek megy minden, vagy felhagytatok vele? most éli a fénykorát pedig, most érdemes kihasználni


----------



## zsenieger (2009 Október 21)

Torrent kliens használa nagyban függ az adott oldaltól is, hiszen nem egy olyan oldal van, hogy bizonyos klienseket tiltanak. Ha nem a klienst, akkor bizonyos verziószámot. Szóval, erre is oda kell figyelni.


----------



## afodorne (2009 November 3)

Hello!

Nem tudná valaki megmondani, hogyan lehet meghívót szerezni a a majomparádéra?


----------



## MSzilvia (2009 November 3)

Hát most a majomparádéra nincs meghívás


----------



## hugo01 (2009 November 8)

megkérdezhetem, hogy filmletöltéseket merre találok??? csak mert mindig ezt a topikot adja ki ha beírom keresőbe


----------



## john15 (2009 November 11)

hugo01 írta:


> megkérdezhetem, hogy filmletöltéseket merre találok??? csak mert mindig ezt a topikot adja ki ha beírom keresőbe


 

Szia!

Nem értetlenkedni akarok, de milyen keresőről is van szó? Erről az oldalról még nem tudsz letölteni, nincs meg a hozzászólásod. Ha a google-t használod ott meg azért van pár választási lehetőség filmletöltésre.  Esetleg tudom ajánlani a rapidot, bár vannak hátrányai, de elég sok minden megtalálható rajta és ingyenes. Vagy ott van az eval is, onnan is tudsz letölteni filmet, illetve mást is.


----------



## w7445 (2009 December 4)

john15 írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Nem értetlenkedni akarok, de milyen keresőről is van szó? Erről az oldalról még nem tudsz letölteni, nincs meg a hozzászólásod. Ha a google-t használod ott meg azért van pár választási lehetőség filmletöltésre.  Esetleg tudom ajánlani a rapidot, bár vannak hátrányai, de elég sok minden megtalálható rajta és ingyenes. Vagy ott van az eval is, onnan is tudsz letölteni filmet, illetve mást is.



Szia!
Előző válaszodban említed a "rapid és eval" valamiket. Egy kicsit kibontanád a gyengébbek kedvéért hogy mik ezek?
Én a google-an szoktam ingyen torrenteket keresni de ez a módszer elég macerás.


----------



## .:Skagen:. (2009 December 9)

w7445 írta:


> Szia!
> Előző válaszodban említed a "rapid és eval" valamiket. Egy kicsit kibontanád a gyengébbek kedvéért hogy mik ezek?
> Én a google-an szoktam ingyen torrenteket keresni de ez a módszer elég macerás.


rapid - rapidshare - semmi köze a torrenthez, csak egy fájltár, egy szolgáltató mint a megaupload, 2shared, etc...

torrentnél a legjobb, ha figyeled a free regisztrációkat, ha nincs ismerősöd egyik nagyobb oldalon sem, és sikerül bejutnod valahova, majom, ncore, bithu

de ott a caprpathians is amin free reg mellett, hatalmas tartalom és kb egy hónapja minden torrent ingyen van


----------



## w7445 (2009 December 9)

Köszi az infót! Az említett cuccokkal nem igazán jutottam sokra ám ezúton találtam néhány olyan oldalt amivel már az én szerény képességeimmel is elboldogulok. Mégegyszer köszönöm!


----------



## Sieglinde (2009 December 12)

Egy nagyon jó oldal a torrents.ru, Google Translate-tel jól kezelhető oroszul nem tudóknak is. Regisztráció szabad, de csak a nap bizonyos időszakaiban lehet. Viszont megéri, kincsesbánya.


----------



## john15 (2009 December 30)

Szia!

A torrentevalra gondoltam. Ez is ingyenes, regisztrálni sem kell hozzá. Mint írtam itt is van jópár torrent amit le lehet tölteni, de gondolom azóta megoldódott a probléma.  Bocsi a késői reagálásért, de mostanában nem igazán voltam gépközelben. Azért remélem tudtam segíteni.


----------



## bentiz (2010 Január 27)

Nekem vam evolució, revolució, ncore, 1st de a legjobb torrent az ncore.
Magyar toorent oldalaknál lehet megtalálni öket!Ha szerencsétek van akkor szabad regisztráció is van időnként, amugy meghívóval lehet bejutni!


----------



## bentiz (2010 Január 27)

peter.perjesi írta:


> a mininova.org is eleg jo kis oldal, ott is lehet csemegezni


 Szia! Igazad van mert jó oldal csak az a baj, hogy nem magyar!


----------



## exoduska (2010 Január 29)

Bonyolult, de ha megértem már nem lesz ilyen bonyolult.


----------



## exoduska (2010 Január 29)

De azért köszönöm hogy a szerény szellemi képeségem ellenére igyekeztek megértetni a lényegét velem. Meg kellene hálálnom. De mivel?


----------



## luki16 (2010 Február 6)

Nem tudtok olyan könyvet, vagy net oldalt, ahol ezt a torrent témát értelmesen leírják kezdőkenek?


----------



## NewBoy222 (2010 Február 8)

*A BitTorrent jelentése "bitáradat", egy p2p (egyenrangú) fájlcserélő protokoll. Lényege, hogy nem egy központi szerver géprõl történik a letöltés, hanem a felcsatlakozott partnerekrõl. Így kihasználja a letöltõ feltöltési sávszélességét, és nem terheli a szervert, mivelhogy az nincs.*


----------



## rgranc (2010 Február 11)

Mikel976 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> próbáltátok már? Van sok magyar cucc is.
> Üdv, M



Igen, a Pirate Bay elég sok magyar cuccot tartalmaz, de azért közel sem annyit, mint a magyar oldalak. Érdemes ám keresni ismerősöket, akiknek esetleg lehet meghívójuk, vagy vadászni az esetleges szabad regisztrációra (bár a nagy oldalakon az ritka mint a fehér holló)...


----------



## rgranc (2010 Február 12)

NewBoy222 írta:


> *nem terheli a szervert, mivelhogy az nincs.*



Ez azért nem teljesen így van, szerver az van, az tartja nyilván a torrenteket és a klienseket. 
A .torrent fájl is mindig a szerver adatait tartalmazza, a letöltés elindítása után mindenképp a szerver mondja meg a kliensnek, hogy mely más kliensektől tud tölteni. 
Természetesen olyan értelemben igaz az állítás, hogy nem szerver tárolja a letöltendő adatokat.


----------



## akos015 (2010 Április 25)

nekem sem megy a link!  csello?? ahamm ..


----------



## Kenderke (2010 Május 21)

Sziasztok!

Csak most érkeztem Kanadába, kérdésem az, hogy mennyire figyelik itt azt ha valaki torrentezik???

Válaszokat előre is köszönöm

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## riverside (2010 Május 26)

klassz ez az oldal


----------



## csuri04 (2010 Május 28)

Sziasztok!
Nincs véletlenül vknek meghivoja a beloadra, ncora vagy esetleg a majomparádéra. Régebben voltam ezeken és nagyon jók voltak.


----------



## nemszukseges (2010 Június 17)

te is tudod hogy a meghívás felelősséggel jár. nem hinném hogy csak úgy valaki meghívót küldözgetne.. amúgy ncore most éppen áll. és amúgy is szünetel a reg rajta.
bithorlo-ra próbálj meg bejutni egész jó kis oldal


----------



## maganyosutas (2010 Szeptember 27)

Az A 204 827 47 59-es Navigation DVD Europe Version 2009/2010 NTG4 és az 
A 204 827 48 59-es Navigation DVD Europe Version 2010/2011 NTG4 érdekel 
egy wdb 204-es Mercedes Navigáciojának frissítéséhez.
Nem tudjátok honnan lehetne letölteni??

Előre is köszönöm. Ali a magányosutas.


----------



## Matek68 (2010 November 10)

Szerintem több veszélye van, mint előnye a torrent letöltésnek.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 November 11)

Matek68 írta:


> Szerintem több veszélye van, mint előnye a torrent letöltésnek.


*Kifejtenéd, hogy miért?*


----------



## Winged_Soldier (2010 December 15)

Matek68 írta:


> Szerintem több veszélye van, mint előnye a torrent letöltésnek.



Minden internethasználatnak számos veszélye van. Ha ész nélkül csinálod, akkor beszerezhetsz vírusokat, trójai programokat, , vagy véletlenül hozzáférést biztosíthatsz a számítógéped tartalmához. Aki mindent észnélkül letölt a gépére, annak gyakran meg fog gyűlni a baja ezekkel a dolgokkal. De ugyanez a veszély leselkedhet rád, egy biztonságosnak hitt weboldalon, vagy akár egy ismerős e-mail címéről kapott levélből is. Nem véletlenül vannak vírus kereső-írtó programok, illetve többízben leírt, terjesztett "íratlan" szabályok arra, hogyan védjük meg magunkat a kártékony szoftverektől. Én évek óta használok torrent-et, és soha semmi bajom nem származott még belőle. Az öcsém azt sem tudja mi az a torrent, ő csak barangol a weboldalakon, és ha valami megtetszik neki, akkor letölti, telepíti. Neki kb. havonta kell lepucolni a gépéről azt a sok kártékony programot, amit összeszed...


----------



## divan (2011 Március 28)

Matek68 írta:


> Szerintem több veszélye van, mint előnye a torrent letöltésnek.


Na, erre én is kíváncsi lennék!


----------



## szempont (2011 Június 17)

*Torrentel nem lehet sört letölteni*



Efike írta:


> Csak annyit mondjatok még meg a Pixinek, hogy torrenttel nem lehet sört letölteni.


 Azóta semmi?
Lehet, hogy mégis letöltötte?


----------



## szempont (2011 Június 17)

divan írta:


> Na, erre én is kíváncsi lennék!


 Én is. Mi a baj a Torrentekkel?


----------



## rinpocse34 (2011 Október 2)

szempont írta:


> Én is. Mi a baj a Torrentekkel?


Jó lenne tudni, hogy milyen veszélyei vannak a torrentezésnek...


----------



## tocy777 (2012 Április 9)

szerintem nagyon nincs veszélye...


----------



## be01dö (2012 Július 14)

Veszélye elvileg a nyitott trackereken van, mert az ip cím alapján már jó néhány felhasználót elkaptak már a kopirájtosok.
Vannak és lesznek is elrettentő perek pl. Amerikában ahol harminc! zeneszámért több százezres büntetést róttak ki.
Itt az Eu-ban is elég erős a lobbi, hogy a szolgáltatók gyűjtsék ki a torrentező "gonosz userek" adatait és pl. egyszerűen kapcsolják le a netelérést (Francia ötlet azt hiszem).
Mellesleg a kliens aktív módban való futtatásához portot kell nyitni ami nem elhanyagolandó biztonsági kockázat. (tűzfal legyen a talpán aki állja a portszkennes hacker palántákat ).
Persze azért lehet biztonságossá tenni a dolgot:
van vpn, adattitkosítás, proxy stb...
És persze előbb utóbb mindent meg lehet szerezni legálisan - idővel olcsóbban, reális árakon.


----------



## colorbox (2012 Augusztus 19)

Szerencsére a torrentoldalak használatának illegális része (feltöltés) nem bizonyítható. Azaz ha a netszolgáltató segítene a jogvédőknek (érdekvédőknek), akkor bizonyatható lenne. De nincs így.
A P2P protokoll sajátossága, hogy a készforrást (film, zene, akármi) rengeteg darabra "szedi", és ezeket a darabokat utólag visszaellenőrizhetetlen módon dobálja szét a peerek között.
Persze szoftvert már letölteni is illegális, nem csak fel.


----------



## szandal (2012 Augusztus 29)

Sziasztok!

Ncore meghívót tudna valaki küldeni nekem, kreatív hollandhoz szeretném letölteni a hang anyagot.

Köszi!


----------



## rodnag (2013 Április 25)

Azt beszélik júliustól teljesen dekriminalizálva lesz a torrentezés (Magyarországon...), mégpedig pont azért mert irtó nehéz és költséges bizonyítani, a magnet linkeknél pedig majdnem lehetetlen is a feltöltés tényét.


----------



## Rmade (2013 Május 3)

Erről én is hallottam foszlányokat már csak azért is mert a magnet linkeket is lehetetlen lenyomozni.


----------



## .:Skagen:. (2013 Augusztus 11)

A torrentnek addig és ott van létjogosultsága, ahol és amíg az életszínvonal alacsony (elsősorban).
Amíg a programokat és a BD-ket, mozijegyeket, CD-ket az átlagfizetéshez mérten horrror áron adják (Mo-n is pl.), addig mindenki megpróbálja letölteni.
A programok feltörése pedig mindig is kihívás lesz a hackerek számára, így akár torrent akár más oldalakon, de elérhetőek lesznek. Ha a torrentet nem is tudják szankcionálni, de a feltört programok használatát igen, ehhez viszont más jogalapot kell szerezni, hogy egyáltalán eljusson a hatóság a gépedig.


----------



## dnftm (2014 Július 2)

jelen törvények szerint a feltöltés számít búncselekménynek.

viszont a ISP (internet service provider) nem hülye és a kormány sem. Mo-n sokkal kisebb k kapacitás van arra, hogy visszanézzék és szűkítsék a lehetőségeket, de így is megvannak a lehetőségek. ajánlatos, akárhonnan nézve bekapcsolni a titkosítás funkciót a torrent kliensben. így a fejlécét egy adat csomagnak titkosítja, így a szolgáltató max annyit lát, hogy nagy a forgalom, de azt nem, hogy milyen fajta.


----------



## dnftm (2014 Július 2)

és igen, ajánlatos vpn-t, vagy proxy-t használni. 3-4-5 dollárért, havi szinten már vannak vpn-ek, korlátlan nettel, ami valszeg jobb, mint az otthonid, így nem fogja le a gép netjét. merthogy azzal, még az ip sem a saját ip-d lesz.


----------



## h.v.évi (2014 Július 2)

rodnag írta:


> Azt beszélik júliustól teljesen dekriminalizálva lesz a torrentezés (Magyarországon...), mégpedig pont azért mert irtó nehéz és költséges bizonyítani, a magnet linkeknél pedig majdnem lehetetlen is a feltöltés tényét.


Semmi gond itt egyelőre a torrentezéssel, minden változatlan.. ami a proxyt meg a többit illeti meg tiltja az összes torrentoldal.. ugyhogy ez sem megoldás..


----------



## dnftm (2014 Július 2)

h.v.évi írta:


> Semmi gond itt egyelőre a torrentezéssel, minden változatlan.. ami a proxyt meg a többit illeti meg tiltja az összes torrentoldal.. ugyhogy ez sem megoldás..


nem mind tiltja. a proxy tiltja a torrentet

mielőtt valaki a TOR-t kezdené használni, tegyen le róla, mert a letöltési ip, még mindig a sajátja lesz.


----------



## h.v.évi (2014 Július 2)

dnftm írta:


> nem mind tiltja. a proxy tiltja a torrentet
> 
> mielőtt valaki a TOR-t kezdené használni, tegyen le róla, mert a letöltési ip, még mindig a sajátja lesz.


Nem próbáltam még letölteni a TOR-ral, de különböző torrent-meghivós oldalakon és másutt is eleve kitiltanak ha valaki proxyval megy fel..a szerver meg olyan hogy arról le kell szedni a letöltött cuccot, és az is már a saját ip-m re látszik forgalomnak nem???? nem okoskodok, kérdezem..  de van más proxy is nem csak a TOR alapu,..


----------



## dnftm (2014 Július 2)

h.v.évi írta:


> Nem próbáltam még letölteni a TOR-ral, de különböző torrent-meghivós oldalakon és másutt is eleve kitiltanak ha valaki proxyval megy fel..a szerver meg olyan hogy arról le kell szedni a letöltött cuccot, és az is már a saját ip-m re látszik forgalomnak nem???? nem okoskodok, kérdezem..



általában az oldalak, még anno a piratebay kapcsán beállítottak egy -no log- webszervert, így, hiába viszik el a szervert, azon nem találnak semmit. ezért is említettem az előbbiekben, hogy az ISP-nél lehet lekövetni az adatforgalmat. 

ha az ISP-n keresztül nézik, milyen ip-ket látogatsz, vagy direkt szűrnek a torrent oldalak látogatásaira, akkor azt igen egyszerűen proxy-val, vagy vpn-nel lehet eltitkolni.

ezeket amúgy a lifehacker oldalán olvastam, keressetek rá és töbet olvashattok a témában.

a lényeg, hogy a kliensben állítsátok be a beállítások/bittorrent-nél a titkosítást be kell kapacsolni forced-ra.

mint említettem, Mo-n annyira nem is, de pl a franciáknál nagyon nézik, az angoloknál is harcot hirdettek a torrentezés ellen. az USA én Canada is erősen figyeli a forgalmat. (megj. az USA-ban az ISP prioritás szinten korlátoz, azaz a főbb forgalmakat engedi, a többit háttérbe helyezi. főbb forgalmak, netezés, e-mailezés. második szint vpn, ftp. 3. szint minden más)


----------



## h.v.évi (2014 Július 2)

dnftm írta:


> mint említettem, Mo-n annyira nem is, de pl a franciáknál nagyon nézik, az angoloknál is harcot hirdettek a torrentezés ellen. az USA én Canada is erősen figyeli a forgalmat. (megj. az USA-ban az ISP prioritás szinten korlátoz, azaz a főbb forgalmakat engedi, a többit háttérbe helyezi. főbb forgalmak, netezés, e-mailezés. második szint vpn, ftp. 3. szint minden más)


A németek veszik nagyon szigoruan már.. ők szoktak kérni warezre dolgokat hogy az jobb..


----------



## dnftm (2014 Július 2)

h.v.évi írta:


> Nem próbáltam még Tor-ral letölteni, de vagyok sok torrent-meghivós oldalon ahol eleve tiltják a proxyhasználatot.. a szerverről meg le kell szednem a gépemre a filmet, tehát az már a saját ip-m forgalma nem??? nem okoskodok, kérdezek..  és van más proxy is nem csak Tor..


fentebb a válasz. ezt 2x küldted

mindenesetre, ajánlatos egy NAGYONJÓ vírusirtót használni. bitdefender-t, vagy kaspersky-t, MINIMUM. nem drágák és vírusirtóra ne használjunk törést.


----------



## h.v.évi (2014 Július 2)

dnftm írta:


> fentebb a válasz. ezt 2x küldted


ja, közben kószálok, és elfelejtettem frissiteni..


----------



## dnftm (2014 Július 2)

mint volt it support-os mondom ezt. a mcaffee-t aki VÉLETLEN feltette, kérje vissza a pénzét. higgyétek el, nem a levegőbe beszélek.


----------



## h.v.évi (2014 Július 2)

dnftm írta:


> mindenesetre, ajánlatos egy NAGYONJÓ vírusirtót használni. bitdefender-t, vagy kaspersky-t, MINIMUM. nem drágák és vírusirtóra ne használjunk törést.


Fent vagyok szinte az összes torrentoldalon, beleértve a nCoret, Bithument, stb, de még virus sehonnan sem kaptam, ahogy bóklászom a neten na onnan már igen, Rotkit, Natuza, stb..  a férjem nagy örömére, utál ujratelepiteni gépet..


----------



## h.v.évi (2014 Július 2)

dnftm írta:


> mint volt it support-os mondom ezt. a mcaffee-t aki VÉLETLEN feltette, kérje vissza a pénzét. higgyétek el, nem a levegőbe beszélek.


és simán alá lehet szaladni azt hiszem az Adobe-frissitéssel..ha valaki nem figyel, máris felmászik a gépére telepités közben..


----------



## dnftm (2014 Július 2)

lényegében minden mást megtalálhatsz a neten ingyenesen, vagy "ügyesen", de a vírusirtóra ne sajnáljátok a pénzt. olcsóbb a gumi, mint a babakocsi


----------



## h.v.évi (2014 Július 2)

dnftm írta:


> lényegében minden mást megtalálhatsz a neten ingyenesen, vagy "ügyesen", de a vírusirtóra ne sajnáljátok a pénzt. olcsóbb a gumi, mint a babakocsi


Sok hozzáértő barátom van, általában kapok tőlük mindent, de igy tanultam meg fel-letölteni, stb..


----------



## dnftm (2014 Július 2)

na igen, akkor ajánlatos az adobe dolgokat elfelejteni. talán a ps-t nem, de a gyakoribbakat igen. a chrome-nak van saját flash lejátszója, hogyha nagyon kéne flash, de amúgy ajánlatos nem használni. a jobb oldalak áttértek html5-re, abban JÓVAL kevesebb a vírus/támadás lehetőség.

nagyon ajánlatos adblock-ot használni, akár a sima default beállításokkal, illetve egy noscript, vagy script safe kiegészítőt.

a férjednek üzenem, csináljon egy friss telepítés után egy image-t és egyszerűbb újratenni, ha becsúszik valami. illetve úgy telepítsen, hogy a felhasználód ne rendelkezzen admin jogokkal. ez is egy szintje a védelemnek (ld mac és linux gépek alapból így települnek)

az információ hasznos, viszont a túlzott információ káros. mindenki it-snak képzeli magát, de érdemes igazi it-snak hinni.


----------



## h.v.évi (2014 Július 2)

dnftm írta:


> na igen, akkor ajánlatos az adobe dolgokat elfelejteni. talán a ps-t nem, de a gyakoribbakat igen. a chrome-nak van saját flash lejátszója, hogyha nagyon kéne flash, de amúgy ajánlatos nem használni. a jobb oldalak áttértek html5-re, abban JÓVAL kevesebb a vírus/támadás lehetőség.
> 
> nagyon ajánlatos adblock-ot használni, akár a sima default beállításokkal, illetve egy noscript, vagy script safe kiegészítőt.
> 
> ...


köszi.. nem gond a telepités csak utálja..  de kb..3 éve semmit sem szedtem össze, tanul az ember ne kódorogjon szanaszét, van ABP- m az a második a virusirtó után, viszont most a Microsoft Essential Security van csak..


----------



## dnftm (2014 Július 2)

h.v.évi írta:


> Sok hozzáértő barátom van, általában kapok tőlük mindent, de igy tanultam meg fel-letölteni, stb..



én is tapasztalatból mondom a dolgaimat és több ízben végeztem teljes tesztelést, mindenféle progikkal, mindenféle területen. bátran forduljon hozzám bárki, akinek kell segítség. néhány barátomat már megtanítottam internetezni. (ne nevess, hidd el, azért mert chrome-od van, még nem tudsz netezni). és tele a net tippek trükkökkel, amivel felgyorsítod a napi munkádat. ha már géppel dolgozol, és/vagy otthon is pötyögsz. pl. "google hacking" a wikipedián.


----------



## h.v.évi (2014 Július 2)

dnftm írta:


> én is tapasztalatból mondom a dolgaimat és több ízben végeztem teljes tesztelést, mindenféle progikkal, mindenféle területen. bátran forduljon hozzám bárki, akinek kell segítség. néhány barátomat már megtanítottam internetezni. (ne nevess, hidd el, azért mert chrome-od van, még nem tudsz netezni). és tele a net tippek trükkökkel, amivel felgyorsítod a napi munkádat. ha már géppel dolgozol, és/vagy otthon is pötyögsz. pl. "google hacking" a wikipedián.


öööö utálom a chrome-t, én lassunak találom..  van, de csak éppen legyen, Firefoxot használok főleg, részben azért, mert warezoldalakon voltam moderátor, és annak van viszonylag jó linkcsekkere..


----------



## dnftm (2014 Július 2)

h.v.évi írta:


> köszi.. nem gond a telepités csak utálja..  de kb..3 éve semmit sem szedtem össze, tanul az ember ne kódorogjon szanaszét, van ABP- m az a második a virusirtó után, viszont most a Microsoft Essential Security van csak..



azért nem árt egy $50-t évente kiadni egy normál védelemre.

merthogy: http://www.av-test.org/en/home/?avtest[report]=5911


----------



## dnftm (2014 Július 2)

h.v.évi írta:


> öööö utálom a chrome-t, én lassunak találom..  van, de csak éppen legyen, Firefoxot használok főleg, részben azért, mert warezoldalakon voltam moderátor, és annak van viszonylag jó linkcsekkere..



az is jó, ha vannak jó kiegészítők.


----------



## h.v.évi (2014 Július 2)

dnftm írta:


> az is jó, ha vannak jó kiegészítők.


most már koordinálható a firefox a chrome-val, könyvtár átrakható sokminden..sokan szeretik jobban de én az emlitett okokból firefoxot lettem..


----------



## dnftm (2014 Július 2)

ha kész a blogom ezen cikke, dobom a linket


----------



## Arisztid2008 (2022 Április 6)

Kedves fórumtársak, szeretnék segítséget kérni a Deluge torrent kliens telepítéséhez és beállításához. Az én internetszolgáltatómnál állítólag csak ez a kliens működőképes, enélkül visszatölteni nem tudok és így a letöltés előbb-utóbb kitiltáshoz vezetne. A segítséget elsősorban pü-ben várom. Köszönettel Arisztid2008.


----------

